# European Emma Final In Rotterdam. Pictures



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I took some pictures of the projects at the European Emma Final in Rotterdam.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

This was one of the nicest installs I’ve seen there.
I couldn’t find a theme somewhere, but still it was FINISHED for me. And I had the explanation and information from the owner how it was made, and the thoughts behind it all, it was definitely “tha BOMB” for me.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

But for this car only, I went to Rotterdam. The creators of this car explaned to me, in to the most little details, what they had done. 
I followed this project from day one, but there’s still much more behind the scenes..
I had the opportunity to had a listening session, but this wasn’t ideal cause of the noise in the halls….
I got an original shirt too !









Here is the webside they made, where you can see the install step by step

DLS REVOLUTION

PS: the total package cost about 100.000 euro


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

It looks a little complicated! But you can't fault the attention to detail. Thank's for the post & link Robo.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

robolop said:


>


Thanks for the pics


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you sir, there are some amazing installs.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I’ll post some more pics this week, from the final in Rotterdam.........


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

The Mini from DLS...


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Must be a great front stage!


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

robolop said:


>


*The low end on this one is great !*


----------

